# Rigid 5" Random Orbital Sander



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I just wrote a piece on the new 5" Rigid Orbital Sander I purchased a few months back. The link to my blog is included below if you would like to go and take a look.

http://basementwoodworkingadventures.blogspot.com/


----------

